# Les problèmes des Imac G5 première génération



## radada (8 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,

Gros problème avec mon Imac G5 17" OSX 10.4...

Il y a quelques semaines, le ventilateur s'est emballé et j'ai dû éteindre l'ordinateur de force car plus rien ne marchait. Tout allait bien ensuite, jusqu'à tout récemment ou mon Imac me pose de gros problèmes pour s'allumer.

D'abord, quand je le mets en veille, il s'éteint tout bonnement d'un coup. Ensuite, depuis hier, il ne répond plus quand j'appuie sur le bouton d'allumage. Ou plutôt, j'appuie pendant 15 bonnes minutes plusieurs fois, rien ! Puis tout d'un coup, j'y retourne plus tard, j'appuie de nouveau, il s'allume ! 

Pensez-vous que ce soit un problème logiciel ? Si c'était matériel, il me semble que le Imac ne finirait pas par démarrer quand même au bout d'un certain temps, non ?

Merci de m'éclairer


----------



## madekan (8 Mai 2006)

Faux contact de l'alimentation???
Le bloc d'alim est déféctueux???
Tu l'as deppuis combien de temps ce mac, il fait ça depuis le début ou pas...
Si les ventilos ce sont emballés c'est que ça a chauffé, peut-être un circuit qui a cramé.
Lorsque tu tente de l'allumer, il est encore chaud?


----------



## radada (8 Mai 2006)

madekan a dit:
			
		

> Faux contact de l'alimentation???
> Le bloc d'alim est déféctueux???
> Tu l'as deppuis combien de temps ce mac, il fait ça depuis le début ou pas...
> Si les ventilos ce sont emballés c'est que ça a chauffé, peut-être un circuit qui a cramé.
> Lorsque tu tente de l'allumer, il est encore chaud?


 
Je l'ai depuis septembre 2004. L'alimentation ne me semble pas être en cause puisque que le Imac ne réagit pas, puis finit quand même par s'allumer sans que je fasse autre chose que d'appuyer sur le bouton. Non, il ne fait pas ça depuis le début, seulement depuis quelques jours...

Quand je tente de l'allumer, il était éteint depuis des heures, donc froid.


----------



## madekan (8 Mai 2006)

De toute façon le problème est survenu quand les ventilos se sont affolés. A ce moment, il était très chaud? A mon avis un truc a grillé, court circuit...
Peut-être une soudure qui a peté. Du coup tu peux avoir un faux contact. Mais il ne s'allumerai plus du tout. De toute manière ça ne peux pas être logiciel donc il faut l'envoyer en réparation. Tu as l'applecare?

Au fait, as tu tenté un antivirus? C'est peut-être ça bien que ça me paraisse un peu étrange (les vers débarquent sur mac!!!:afraid: :afraid: :afraid: )


----------



## radada (8 Mai 2006)

madekan a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon le problème est survenu quand les ventilos se sont affolés. A ce moment, il était très chaud? A mon avis un truc a grillé, court circuit...
> Peut-être une soudure qui a peté. Du coup tu peux avoir un faux contact. Mais il ne s'allumerai plus du tout. De toute manière ça ne peux pas être logiciel donc il faut l'envoyer en réparation. Tu as l'applecare?
> 
> Au fait, as tu tenté un antivirus? C'est peut-être ça bien que ça me paraisse un peu étrange (les vers débarquent sur mac!!!:afraid: :afraid: :afraid: )


 
Non, je n'ai pas essayé d'antivirus. Oui, je crois en effet qu'il n'y a rien d'autre à faire que de le faire réparer. Pas d'Applecare  

C'est quand même agaçant de voir qu'après seulement 1 an et demi, cette belle bécane puisse avoir de tels problèmes...


----------



## madekan (8 Mai 2006)

radada a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand même agaçant de voir qu'après seulement 1 an et demi, cette belle bécane puisse avoir de tels problèmes...



A mon avis tu as joué de mal chance ou alors tu as vraiment poussé à bout ta bécane.
Mais c'est peut-être un signe pour passer à intel. 
Essaye l'antivirus la prochaine fois que tu arrive à l'allumer.


----------



## radada (8 Mai 2006)

madekan a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis tu as joué de mal chance ou alors tu as vraiment poussé à bout ta bécane.
> Mais c'est peut-être un signe pour passer à intel.
> Essaye l'antivirus la prochaine fois que tu arrive à l'allumer.


 
Ouais, mais changer de bécane tous les 18 mois, ça pèse lourd sur le budget même si c'est tentant de passer au modèle récent


----------



## madekan (8 Mai 2006)

Tout dépendra de la panne mais si la carte mère a cramé tu risque d'en avoir pour cher aussi!


----------



## gibet_b (8 Mai 2006)

Ca m'étonnerait que ce soit un virus... Il n'y a pas à ma connaissance de virus sur mac qui ait ce type d'effet.

Tu peux l'emmener dans un Apple Center et demandez un devis pour la réparation, car cela te coûtera sans doute moins cher qu'une machine neuve... Malheureusement, les macs comme tous les matériels électroniques risquent de tomber en panne.


----------



## radada (8 Mai 2006)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> Ca m'étonnerait que ce soit un virus... Il n'y a pas à ma connaissance de virus sur mac qui ait ce type d'effet.
> 
> Tu peux l'emmener dans un Apple Center et demandez un devis pour la réparation, car cela te coûtera sans doute moins cher qu'une machine neuve... Malheureusement, les macs comme tous les matériels électroniques risquent de tomber en panne.


 
Ouais, c'est finalement ce que je vais faire... Ça me coûtera 75 $ canadiens (disons en gros 50 euros) pour un devis si je ne le fais pas réparer (somme non facturée en cas de réparation). C'est quand même nettement moins cher qu'une nouvelle bécane...

C'est vrai que comme n'importe quel autre ordinateur, le Mac n'est pas à l'abri d'une panne, mais j'ai le sentiment que le mien m'a posé pas mal de problèmes. Il faut dire que je me suis précipitée sur le site d'Apple dès la sortie des tout premiers Imac G5 17". Peut-être est-il préférable d'attendre un peu plutôt que d'acheter trop vite les premiers nouveaux modèles qui sortent et ont parfois des bogues corrigés sur la prochaine série, non ?


----------



## madekan (8 Mai 2006)

radada a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, c'est finalement ce que je vais faire... Ça me coûtera 75 $ canadiens (disons en gros 50 euros) pour un devis si je ne le fais pas réparer (somme non facturée en cas de réparation). C'est quand même nettement moins cher qu'une nouvelle bécane...
> 
> C'est vrai que comme n'importe quel autre ordinateur, le Mac n'est pas à l'abri d'une panne, mais j'ai le sentiment que le mien m'a posé pas mal de problèmes. Il faut dire que je me suis précipitée sur le site d'Apple dès la sortie des tout premiers Imac G5 17". Peut-être est-il préférable d'attendre un peu plutôt que d'acheter trop vite les premiers nouveaux modèles qui sortent et ont parfois des bogues corrigés sur la prochaine série, non ?




Oui il faut toujours attendre au moins 6 mois histoire de voir comment ca fonctionne en utilisation de tout les jours.


----------



## gibet_b (9 Mai 2006)

radada a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, c'est finalement ce que je vais faire... Ça me coûtera 75 $ canadiens (disons en gros 50 euros) pour un devis si je ne le fais pas réparer (somme non facturée en cas de réparation). C'est quand même nettement moins cher qu'une nouvelle bécane...
> 
> C'est vrai que comme n'importe quel autre ordinateur, le Mac n'est pas à l'abri d'une panne, mais j'ai le sentiment que le mien m'a posé pas mal de problèmes. Il faut dire que je me suis précipitée sur le site d'Apple dès la sortie des tout premiers Imac G5 17". Peut-être est-il préférable d'attendre un peu plutôt que d'acheter trop vite les premiers nouveaux modèles qui sortent et ont parfois des bogues corrigés sur la prochaine série, non ?



A vrai dire, mes trois machines sont des revA :rateau: En revanche, je pense que je vais prendre l'AppleCare pour l'iMac (175 euros en prix éduc, je trouve que c'est correct) pour être tranquille pendant trois ans. En plus je pense que si une bécanne ne tombe pas en panne en trois ans, elle risque de durer longtemps.


----------



## radada (10 Mai 2006)

Quand j'ai eu vent de la sortie du nouvel Imac en septembre 2004, je me suis précipitée sur le site d'Apple pour le commander avant même qu'il ne sorte en magasin. Résultat : je possède l'un des tout premiers Imacs G5 17" de cette génération.

Hier, environ 18 mois plus tard (donc plus sous garantie), j'ai dû l'apporter chez le réparateur agréé Apple car mon Imac, après que le ventilateur se soit emballé quelques fois, ne voulait plus démarrer par le bouton.

Le réparateur m'a dit qu'il est connu que les premiers Imacs G5 ont souvent des problèmes de carte-mère (je n'ai pas encore le diagnostic pour le mien, donc aucune certitude que ce soit ça pour moi).

Il me disait que pour ces raisons, s'il faut effectivement faire des réparations coûteuses alors que le mac n'est plus sous garantie, je devrais quand même contacter Apple et leur demander un dédommagement, voire un remboursement du montant de la réparation.

- Avez-vous déjà eu affaire avec Apple pour un tel arrangement ?
- Avez-vous aussi des problèmes avec votre Imac G5 première génération ?


----------



## OlivierL (10 Mai 2006)

radada a dit:
			
		

> - Avez-vous aussi des problèmes avec votre Imac G5 première génération ?


Un des mes chefs en a un.
Il surchauffait et du coup, il s'arrêtait tout seul comme un grand je crois.
Mais il a pu faire une réparation en étant encore sous garanti.
Le magazin où il est allé semblait bien au courant de ce problème pour les premières séries de iMac G5.


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Mai 2006)

radada a dit:
			
		

> Quand j'ai eu vent de la sortie du nouvel Imac en septembre 2004, je me suis précipitée sur le site d'Apple pour le commander avant même qu'il ne sorte en magasin. Résultat : je possède l'un des tout premiers Imacs G5 17" de cette génération.
> 
> Hier, environ 18 mois plus tard (donc plus sous garantie), j'ai dû l'apporter chez le réparateur agréé Apple car mon Imac, après que le ventilateur se soit emballé quelques fois, ne voulait plus démarrer par le bouton.
> 
> ...


Merci d'éviter les doubles posts :mouais: Tu as déjà exposé ton problème dans ce fil merci de continuer la-bas...


----------



## r e m y (10 Mai 2006)

OlivierL a dit:
			
		

> Un des mes chefs en a un.
> Il surchauffait et du coup, il s'arrêtait tout seul comme un grand je crois.....


 
Moi aussi j'ai des chefs comme ça


----------



## radada (10 Mai 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Merci d'éviter les doubles posts :mouais: Tu as déjà exposé ton problème dans ce fil merci de continuer la-bas...


 
Ce n'est pas un double post mais un sujet nouveau il me semble. Je ne demande pas conseil ou un avis sur ce qu'a mon Imac G5, le réparateur me le dira lui-même. J'ouvre ici un nouveau fil de conversation au sujet du manque de fiabilité des premiers Imacs G5 en général, pas seulement du mien. Il me semble que la conversation n'est pas seulement intéressante pour moi mais pour tous ceux qui en possèdent un, ont des problèmes avec ou risquent d'en avoir.

De plus, il est question ici de la responsabilité d'Apple concernant des Imacs qui ne sont plus sous garantie mais ont des problèmes trop importants à seulement 18 mois de vie. Sujet non abordé non plus dans le précédent post...


----------



## radada (10 Mai 2006)

OlivierL a dit:
			
		

> Le magazin où il est allé semblait bien au courant de ce problème pour les premières séries de iMac G5.


 
Ce qui semble confirmer qu'Apple doit être au courant aussi et devrait logiquement prolonger la garantie pour ce problème-là...


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Mai 2006)

radada a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas un double post mais un sujet nouveau il me semble. Je ne demande pas conseil ou un avis sur ce qu'a mon Imac G5, le réparateur me le dira lui-même. J'ouvre ici un nouveau fil de conversation au sujet du manque de fiabilité des premiers Imacs G5 en général, pas seulement du mien. Il me semble que la conversation n'est pas seulement intéressante pour moi mais pour tous ceux qui en possèdent un, ont des problèmes avec ou risquent d'en avoir.
> 
> De plus, il est question ici de la responsabilité d'Apple concernant des Imacs qui ne sont plus sous garantie mais ont des problèmes trop importants à seulement 18 mois de vie. Sujet non abordé non plus dans le précédent post...


Tu peux très bien poster à la suite du premier fil... Et merci d'utiliser les MP


----------



## radada (10 Mai 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux très bien poster à la suite du premier fil... Et merci d'utiliser les MP


 
Euh, désolée si ma question est stupide, mais MP, ça veut dire ?


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Mai 2006)

radada a dit:
			
		

> Euh, désolée si ma question est stupide, mais MP, ça veut dire ?



MP = Message Privé


----------



## WebOliver (10 Mai 2006)

J'ai un gros gros soucis, mon iMac 20" première génération, fonctionne. Depuis septembre 2004: rien, jamais une panne, un kernel, un ventilo qui fait razoir, un écran qui freeze. 

 Franchement, c'est pas normal. Non? Hein, hein?


----------



## radada (10 Mai 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un gros gros soucis, mon iMac 20" première génération, fonctionne. Depuis septembre 2004: rien, jamais une panne, un kernel, un ventilo qui fait razoir, un écran qui freeze.
> 
> Franchement, c'est pas normal. Non? Hein, hein?


 
Tant mieux pour toi, pourvu que ça dure


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Mai 2006)

Et un petit coup de fusion thermo-messagère


----------



## radada (12 Mai 2006)

Bon, je viens d'avoir le diagnostic pour les problèmes de mon Imac. Celui-ci intéressera peut-être ceux qui comme moi ont acheté leur Imac G5 17" dès sa sortie.

Le bloc d'alimentation et la carte mère sont à changer. Le Imac n'est plus sous garantie (acheté en septembre 2004) et son numéro de série ne figure pas dans la liste qui se trouve sur le site d'Apple. Toutefois, le technicien m'a affirmé que mon Imac serait réparé aux frais d'Apple et que je n'aurai donc rien à payer.

Donc, possesseurs d'Imac G5 de la première génération, si vous avez des problèmes d'alimentation ou de carte mère et que votre ordinateur n'est plus sous garantie, insistez auprès du réparateur agréé Apple pour qu'il s'informe si la garantie est quand même prolongée pour le vôtre...


----------



## La mouette (12 Mai 2006)

Content pour toi que cela te coûte un minimum.
J'ai eu le même souci avec un iMac 20" rév. A.
Apple m'a accordé une première réparation gratuite ...et malheureusement une autre panne est survenue par la suite ... j'ai dû mettre la main au porte-monnaie ...


----------



## radada (12 Mai 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Content pour toi que cela te coûte un minimum.
> J'ai eu le même souci avec un iMac 20" rév. A.
> Apple m'a accordé une première réparation gratuite ...et malheureusement une autre panne est survenue par la suite ... j'ai dû mettre la main au porte-monnaie ...


 
Une autre panne pour les mêmes raisons que la première ou pour autre chose ?


----------



## La mouette (12 Mai 2006)

radada a dit:
			
		

> Une autre panne pour les mêmes raisons que la première ou pour autre chose ?



Pour moi c'était la même raison, mais l'Apple center me certifiait que non...et j'ai un sérieux doute sur la qualité de la réparation ... mais bon ... 
Disons que cela m'a convaincu de la nécessité de prendre un Apple Care...parce que étrangement les problèmes surviennent ( pour moi ) toujours à la fin de la garantie d'un an.

Là il fonctionne très bien, plus de souci, si ce n'est un peu de mauvaise humeur du côté de l'airport, mais rien de grave.

Pour résumé, test ton iMac en magasin, à réception de la réparation ...parce que le côté " on vous le fait gratuit, on est des commerçants" j'ai des doutes venant de Apple ... mais ce n'est que mon avis perso.


----------



## radada (12 Mai 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi c'était la même raison, mais l'Apple center me certifiait que non...et j'ai un sérieux doute sur la qualité de la réparation ... mais bon ...
> Disons que cela m'a convaincu de la nécessité de prendre un Apple Care...parce que étrangement les problèmes surviennent ( pour moi ) toujours à la fin de la garantie d'un an.
> 
> Là il fonctionne très bien, plus de souci, si ce n'est un peu de mauvaise humeur du côté de l'airport, mais rien de grave.
> ...


 
Ouais, tu as raison... Merci, je suivrai ton conseil.


----------



## iteeth (13 Mai 2006)

Salut, ben moi mon imac est de décembre 2004, et pour l'instant pas de soucis.. a part la semaine dernière ou il s'est emballé en effet mais ça venais de safari alors j'ai forcé a quitter...


----------

